# Bird in Sacramento, California needs home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have a bird that was reported to me on 911 Pigeon Alert that has no band and is a fancy pigeon, so there is no way to find its owner. 
Here is a little info on this little one:
I already took him from our intake facility, he is at home with me and my pet pigeons so you have time. He/she is all white but I don't think it's a white king because it's not real big like those get but it is also still a baby. I have no idea how to ship a bird so hopefully you can find someone local.
Thank you,
Jennifer

Here is Jennifer's email so you can get in contact with her about this little one: [email protected] . Also keep me posted if anyone can adopt this little sweetie.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Jennifer is still looking for a home this one and another one that is a racing a pigeon that was turned over to her by the owner. Please if anyone can take them please let her know being she can't keep them much longer.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread, thanks to Charis for bringing it to my attention. I'm going to e-mail Jennifer and see if she can bring the pigeons most of the way to me, and they are welcome to live with us here if she hasn't found anyone else.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maryjane, Jennifer emailed me this morning letting me know you got in contact with her, thank you so very much. Let me know how everything works out between you both and if they will have a forever home with you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well good news, Jennifer and I have planned to meet on Oct. 21st to transfer the two pijies to me. One apparently is blind in one eye and one is a big "talker" hehe. They should fit right in here.  Hopefully we will be able to meet that day, as our breeder for Canine Companions is due (for her LAST LITTER yay) on the 22nd! She looks big enough to have the puppies today, let me tell you. So if all goes well and there are no puppies yet on Sunday, Jennifer and I will meet and I'll welcome home two new pijies.  Thanks Mary Ann!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats and thank you MJ!

I'm glad that these two will be going to a good home!

I get my featherless guy on the 20th!
-Hilly


----------

